

14nm Atom is more powerful than 6-core AMD Phenom II, 10x today’s Atom - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/14nm-atom-is-more-powerful-than-6-core-amd-phenom-ii-10x-todays-atom-20110728/

======
jlawer
Whoo 10x faster Integer performance... unfortunately the Atom will still be
slow in many workloads unless the floating point unit is upgraded and not to
mention the in-order execution, Cache and much more.

But that is OK. The 14nm Atom is going to live in exactly the same niches the
current atom is, it may have slightly better performance, but at the end of
the day if they are looking at beating ARM, they are going to need to really
reduce the power consumption of the supporting chipsets.

------
nextparadigms
And it will launch in 2015. Is Intel trying to win the war with ARM in the
mobile market with _promises_?

